# Bsnl Finally Slashed Std Charges



## paid (May 29, 2008)

*BSNL has finally slashed STD charges for both Landline and Mobile customers following recent rates reduction by Reliance, Vodafone and Airtel................ new rates at Rs.1.20 per minute...........just 0.20 paise more than One India*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2008)

AWSSOME

My landline is on OneIndia, but the two mobiles in my house suffer under BSNL


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2008)

Wee, sounds cool! I dont make STD calls that frequently, but its good to have reduced prices


----------



## gary4gar (May 30, 2008)

Nice, i was thinking of changing my Moms connection to Airtel, since std in BSNL has very costly 2.49 PM,

Now its good news for us, no more number change hassles


----------



## narangz (May 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> AWSSOME



Awesome


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 30, 2008)

I am happy with my Vodafone and Tata Indicom. The STD charges in the former is Rs.1 p.m. and for the latter is Rs.1.20 p.m. since the last 1 yr. BSNL cannot woo me back with these late and stupid offers.


----------



## ajaybc (May 30, 2008)

I dont have anyone outside Kerala to call.So no use for me.Any way it is gud they reduced their STD rates.
I am waiting for them to reduce their broadband rates too.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 30, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I am waiting for them to reduce their broadband rates too.


 
That can be a long wait.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 30, 2008)

^^^
waiting if they make some night unlimited plan under Rs.500


----------



## coolbuddy (May 30, 2008)

as like std charges, local charges should also b reduced.......


----------



## ajaybc (May 30, 2008)

I want 2mbps UL plan for Rs.900max


----------



## agm_1052001 (May 31, 2008)

digitized said:


> I am happy with my Vodafone and Tata Indicom. The STD charges in the former is Rs.1 p.m. and for the latter is Rs.1.20 p.m. since the last 1 yr. BSNL cannot woo me back with these late and stupid offers.





which tata indicom plan r u on ?????????


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 31, 2008)

Wow its great......... I am a bsnl customer 
@paid Thanks for the wonderful new!


----------



## nishantv2003 (May 31, 2008)

Source???
coz i cant find it on there site...


----------



## mad1231moody (Jun 12, 2008)

I have BSNL anant connection and still I see no changes in the cgarge and the BSNL cust care know nothing. BSNL totally s***s.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 12, 2008)

agm_1052001 said:


> which tata indicom plan r u on ?????????


 
Home2mobile 349. Additionally I have unlimited calling to 5 local Tata indicom numbers., so it is very beneficial for my wife who calls her home. My in-laws have a Tata Indicom mobile.


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 12, 2008)

about time..now all i want is a decently priced 2mbps unlimited connection for all my downloading needs!!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 13, 2008)

^^^Comes at Rs.3000-Rs.3500 p.m. ....you will have a long wait.


----------



## paid (Jun 13, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> about time..now all i want is a decently priced 2mbps unlimited connection for all my downloading needs!!!!



dude you were luckier in UK just chk these plans *www.bethere.co.uk/homebroadband.do 
(1£=Rs.83.75)

...........for these dream plans in india our next generation will be luckier


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2008)

nishantv2003 said:


> Source???
> coz i cant find it on there site...


check now!


----------



## dr_jimit (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey friends
In gujarat there is also an Excel Power Offer,
in which u get 1 STD bsnl LL/mob no. @ 50 paisa/min !!!!
thats awesome..

Excel lifetime users get 1 STD no. @1 Rs./min

Dont know about other states.


----------

